
An app that manages all your money, completely automatically - oscarhevel
We&#x27;re building an app that puts our personal finances on auto-pilot. It takes care of today&#x27;s needs such as budgeting and paying bills, while making progress towards future goals - all completely automatically.<p>• We&#x27;ve done customer discovery
• Created an early access email list (over 1,500 people have subscribed for early access)
• Built an iOS app
• Structured an exciting business model that can yield $6+&#x2F;mo per user (completely free to the user) 
• Have a go-to-market strategy with download cost of $1.42<p>Looking for team, advisors, mentors, and investors to help out in our vision.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.FiMoney.app + oscar@fimoney.app
======
dustinchilson
Basically, [https://www.simple.com/](https://www.simple.com/)

~~~
oscarhevel
Similar core solution (banking and budgeting together), but with two main
differentiators.

1) We're not positioned as a bank. No one needs another bank. We are a layer
that sits on top of your current bank account to make it smart and automated.

2) We're bringing an Instagram-style feed to the app where you can discover
goals and add them in one tap (this is where we will focus our growth) -
connecting with third parties such as Expedia, Pinterest, Amazon, etc.

Appreciate the reply. This is the time to apply pressure tests :)

~~~
dustinchilson
The #1 point was not obvious to me as you mention that "Fi connects to your
current checking account" below the fold and when you scroll farther you
mention FDIC Insured which implied to me you where a bank.

A good expenses and banking app on top of many other banks makes sense to me.

~~~
oscarhevel
Thanks for this.

